# Sugar Cravings



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a tendency, especially at night, to get intense sugar cravings. Anyone else get these? More importantly, can anyone suggest a way to make them go away without indulging them?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depression has taken away any remote craving of sugar.


----------



## annalynn (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm the same way, so I don't keep any candy around. Things I like to do to keep cravings at bay: 

Freeze coke or juice into ice cubes. Diet coke/pepsi doesnt work very well, but other diets are okay like root-beer, orange, whatever. Even if you use regular soda, they take a while to eat so you cant binge. You can also do this with instant pudding if you like chocolate-y things. 


Kettle popcorn. Sort of sweet and you can eat a lot for few calories. (But I heard somewhere that people who eat a lot of sugar could be allergic to corn, so maybe you should cut corn totally?)

Smoothies with nonfat milk, fruit, and a little low-fat ice cream. Or tofu if you're brave.

Fruit salad, naturally sweet

Whole grain oatmeal. I like blueberry flavored. Very filling.

These won't make your sugar cravings stop, but maybe they will help you. I've heard eating complex carb rich foods (whole grains) can make you stop craving sugar. Eating 5/6 smaller meals without ultra-high protein could help. And take vitamins.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Bananas are great, they've got slow-release sugars that keep you satisfied for longer.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

pyramidsong said:


> Bananas are great, they've got slow-release sugars that keep you satisfied for longer.


Are there really any slow release sugars? I believe we call those carbs.

Bananas arent great for you sugar wise.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't have any good advice androgyne. In fact, now that I'm taking amitriptyline on some nights, I get very serious med munchies like even I can't comprehend. I think the best thing to do is to not have delicious food around, period. Otherwise I go all out.


----------



## Lermon (Sep 23, 2005)

if you drink caffeine that can induce more sugary urges than normal.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

It seems when ever I eat carbs...........I want to binge on sugar, or when I eat chinese food (rice) I want to eat a ton of sugar.


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

VITAMIN B6!!!!

sorry for the caps, but i really recommend u take B6 supplements (i take 25mg). I know from experience that these stop my sugar cravings, i used to take B6 for months and no sugar cravings, then i went over to a B complex because i heard that too much of one B vitamin causes an imbalance. Now i take a B complex (which only contains 2mg of B6) and i take half a 50mg of B6 (25mg).

It should start working after about 3 - 5 days of taking. If not try 50mg of B6 a day.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

Mark said:


> I think it would help to cut sugar out of your diet completely, just like any other addiction.


Yeah, sugar (and chapstick for that matter) is like suburban crack. Its mad addictive and can be very harmful if you eat too much. And i heard its bad for the anxiety so cut down on your intake.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

You should try porridge, it's well known for its ability to stop cravings for sugar.


----------

